# dvd player sticks on playing dvds



## ljbamlee (Apr 26, 2009)

I have 2 sony dvd players (for TV use). They have not been overused. Both hang up and freeze the dvd, mostly at chapter breaks. Is this a cleaning issue or a hardware meltdown or other? any advice on fixing?


----------

